# Hunting bow for wife



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

My 12 year old daughter has been shooting a PSE Fever for the last 4 years. It is her most prized possession. It's a great little bow and easy on the wallet too... She started with 27# limbs and maxed them out last year. I bought her some 40# limbs last summer and she's shooting 32# during 3D season and we crank it up to 36# for hunting season.

If your wife has never shot before, IMHO, the PSE Fever or even a Stinger X would be both an excellent starting point and easier on the wallet.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a Diamond Infinite Edge which is fully adjustable 13-31" draw and 5-70 #. Best of all, I can make the adjustments myself, which has been great as I have been able to increase my strength. It didn't break the bank, which is a big plus when you are just getting into it. (I am 5'6 have a 25" draw length and am up to 42#)

They have other newer models now that I think are also adjustable, and other makers like Matthews also make some fully adjustables too.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

A Mathews Chill SDX, Stoke, and Avail can all make a good hunting option at shorter draws and lower weight. So can a Bowtech Eva Shockey or Reign. Those would be my picks if I were looking. I’ve shot other brands, but these were the ones I personally shot better. Everyone is going to be different and have different preferences. Since you aren’t certain on her draw length or what she can comfortably handle, my first suggestion would be to take her somewhere that she can try different bows to get a feel
For what works. Don’t go on a weekend- go during the day mid week when there is less of a chance of the shop being busy.


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

There are alot of very nice short draw bows out there. We started my wife out with a bear apprentice which is a very adjustable youth bow. After we found oit she was left eye dominant and was into shooting enough to justify the cost we bought her a bowtech eva shockey amd she loves it. For her at a very lightly framed 5’2” the light weight of the bow was key, but let her shoot enough different bows to get am idea of what she likes. As we went to a few different shops and shot most of the recomend bows i could see her develop preferences amd the decision was easy for her.
Some worth looking into are the mathews stoke amd avail, elite makes a model i dont remember the name of, bowtech eva, carbon rose, reign 6. The carbon pse also may go short enough for her.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Check out the Xpedition bows, The Denali has a new cam out 22-24.5" draw. The Explorer SS can go pretty short also.


----------



## Valkyriehunting (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a Mission Hype DTX and I'll say, I love it over my Hoyt with twice the price tag. Super adjustable in draw length and poundage which is awesome as she's getting into it. All the guys are actually jealous of how quiet my bow is and nicely it shoots.


----------



## ellen7 (Jun 3, 2015)

Elite impression is something to look into 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyennesmom124 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a Hoyt Vicxen I’m looking to sell. Draw weight is 30-40 lbs and string is 23-25.5


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

HalonShooter60X said:


> My 12 year old daughter has been shooting a PSE Fever for the last 4 years. It is her most prized possession. It's a great little bow and easy on the wallet too... She started with 27# limbs and maxed them out last year. I bought her some 40# limbs last summer and she's shooting 32# during 3D season and we crank it up to 36# for hunting season.
> 
> If your wife has never shot before, IMHO, the PSE Fever or even a Stinger X would be both an excellent starting point and easier on the wallet.


Great suggestions...both of these of very nice bows with a lot of adjustability and lower mass weight.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Starter bow get something that adjusts all ways a mission dxt is a great bow for the price--


----------



## centerfive (Mar 16, 2007)

Make sure you check out the Diamond Prism


----------



## IkeMM7 (Apr 29, 2015)

I got my wife a Bowtech Carbon Rose for her first bow and she loves it! The cams are made to have a very smooth draw.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Archery Talk forum


----------



## dresden (Jan 30, 2018)

Diamond Prism is what my sister uses. It's quite good according to her.


----------



## Blue_Eyes1 (Oct 26, 2018)

So I've shot everything from an older style Mathews, bear siren and a carbon rose, obsession huntress lx is what I'm currently shooting. I'm 5'2" with a 25 1/2 draw length and 45lb draw. The older bear siren is an awesome super fast hunting bow. Fairly quiet and powerful. But I had problems adjusting and it was almost always off. The carbon rose is a light weight short draw adjustable bow. That's what I got my first deer with. Slicesdlike butter. Very accurate. Very light. I miss it. But i now own an obsession huntress lx. A slight heavier weighted bow than the carbon rose but very accurate and easy to adjust. It had been put up for about a yr and a half. I took it out to sight it this year and was dead on at 30 yards. I would recommend the carbon rose for a good starter bow for light weight and short draw, and the 
huntress for precision accuracy and smoothness. I've also tried the Eva Shockey, nice bow just a tad heavier and hits a tad harder than the carbon. So ultimatley, the huntress is my fav choice. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

without knowing her or how quickly they would want to progress into archery, I would recommend the Bowtech Carbon Rose without hesitation. You simply cannot go wrong. 
I think this (and it's predecessors Equalizer and Heartbreaker/assassin SD) are among the most under-rated bows ever to hit the mainstream archery market.

Despite being billed as an entry level bow; it runs with the finest money can buy performance wise for short draw folks. The cams work great at short DL's but adjustable enough while figuring things out like anchor point, form and draw length. 

-it is impressively fast at short DL's(do not be fooled by the 302 IBO rating; this is based off of a 27" DL/60# vs 30"/70#)
-brace height of 6.75" is plenty generous for a beginner. She won't get string slap while figuring things out like some of the bows out there that are running 6" or less. 
-solid back wall:limb stop encourages consistent draw/anchor and good form. It sure helped me when I was learning! And still like this! 
-Carbon riser is great especially if you hunt or shoot outdoors in cold climates.

For her specifically I like it for the following reasons:
-very lightweight, 
-very versatile; will not be overly aggressive but will not hold her back any time soon! In just about any kind of archery application!
- ATA of 30" is about perfect geometry as a starting point IMO

For perspective I am 5'2" 24.5" DL and shoot the following bows:
'12 Assassin SD (aka Heartbreaker; the predecessor)
'14 Carbon Rose 
'18 Hoyt Redwrx (to try something different and see if I am missing out on anything! )

Note: only thing I don't like is the RAK accessories but they're fine if you're not sure how much she will like archery.

Overall I feel Bowtech has done one heck of a job designing a great all around bow for the short draw archer. Think of these bows as a performance rig dressed up with a more entry level price tag! "


----------



## Cheyennesmom124 (Jan 15, 2016)

I use the Hoyt Vicxen. I love it!


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

I hunt and compete with a Mission Craze by Mathews. It is super adjustable and adaptable as well as very forgiving. My only complaint is that cam to cam it is somewhat of a short bow. It's an older bow but it's been very reliable and is quiet and fast enough for hunting and I've shot two deer with it in the past few years. Seeing it's an older bow the price for these bows is relatively low now, even if you were to go with a new model it you can find them fairly priced. I've shot with many women who shoot Mathews Helium bows both for target and hunting and all of them seem to have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## slabs (Sep 26, 2018)

If you are looking for something a little more adjustable I would suggest the Diamond Infinite Edge. Very adjustable and a good shooter. Otherwise the Mathews Avail is probably the best womens/short draw bow that I have ever laid my hands on.


----------



## Dltemple84 (Jan 4, 2017)

....


----------



## In God We Trust (Apr 4, 2016)

…....


----------



## Akgirlnextdoor (Nov 5, 2018)

I started with a PSE and a Diamond Nova. I have been hunting and competing for 2 years with Mathews Monster Chill. Absolutely love it. It’s an older but solid compound bow.


----------



## hunterbabe210 (Nov 8, 2018)

Elite Impression is a place to start and Hoyt has multiple cam options for almost all of their bows. That is what I shoot, a pro defiant 34. BUT its a lot of money for a person just starting out.


----------



## Khixon21 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have an Elite Sprit and I really like it. They are pretty easy to find used too.


----------



## Dynamicduojx (Feb 20, 2019)

Hoyt powermax is a great mid level bow if she wants to get serious and without completely breaking the bank. They offer it in regular hunting patterns/colors, just black, or with a vicxen package in pink/purple accents. 
It was my first serious bow, 40-50# and I’m now upgrading to the Hoyt rx3











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

My fiance's first bow. She held and handled all the ones she was interested in, and ended up choosing this one. Just because a bow isn't labeled as a "women's" bow. Doesn't mean she can't use it.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Country Bucks2 (Dec 21, 2018)

Carbon Rose. Light weight. Good brace height and smooth draw cycle. Great bow for the petite ladies


----------



## Badassarchery (Dec 29, 2017)

The Quest Storm comes in a 23-27.5" draw and 30-60 lb. limbs. Another option would be the Bear Prowess. It come with a 23-28" draw and 35-50 lb. limbs. You can find more information on these at shopbadass.com.


----------



## Taylorp48 (Aug 29, 2018)

I really enjoy my Eva Shockey bow! The draw is really smooth and I have a short draw length and when I first started I was pulling 35ish pounds and I just now bumped it up to 40.


----------



## elkincoach (May 3, 2012)

just make sure she's not left eye dominant like mine was


----------



## Abrown444 (Nov 20, 2018)

My first bow was a Bowtech Heartbreaker. Great starter bow! Shot my first deer with it. 40 to 50 lbs. Very adjustable. I also have it for sale right now as well. I did love that bow!


----------

